# Colonoscopy with Chromoendoscopy



## sandeepp (Apr 20, 2018)

The physician performed chromoendoscopy by spraying methylene blue during colonoscopy. which unlisted CPT code should be used here.? Is it 44799 - unlisted procedure, intestine or 45399 - unlisted procedure,colon. I find some resources on internet suggesting 44799 which is for intestine whereas procedure is performed on colon. I am confused which code to use. Can anybody please guide.


----------



## thomas7331 (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm sure what sources these are or what their rationale is for recommending the small intestine code, but if the procedure took place in the colon, 45399 seems the more appropriate choice to me.  I don't think it will make a difference in either case - there are no reimbursement values assigned to either of these codes and most payers base the benefit and payment decisions for unlisted codes on the content of the records you submit and not on the code choice.


----------

